# On the chuck wagon



## Smokin' U (Oct 22, 2006)

With all these posts about chuck I had to try some.

*Ready for the Woosty.*





*Wolfe Rubbed.*





*In the smoke.*





*Flipped.*





*After resting.*





*Pulled and Chopped.*





*Time to eat.*





I liked the flavor, but it just didn't want to pull very easily.  I ended up chopping some of it.  Maybe to 200 next time instead of 195.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks good...going to have to do some soon...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 22, 2006)

Man I think I'm gonna pull the one out of the freezer for next weekend!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks great SU!
Chuck is on my to do list for sure


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> I liked the flavor, but it just didn't want to pull very easily.  I ended up chopping some of it.  Maybe to 200 next time instead of 195.



Chucks are indeed tricky and the only way to really tell they're done is with the fork test.  If you can stick a fork in the center and twist it with very little resistance then it's done.  I normally shoot for 200-205* internal temp range and then let rest for at least 2 hours foiled in a cooler.  

Looked very good to me even if it didn't pull easy!  Good job!!


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokin' U":3j1933qq]
> I liked the flavor, but it just didn't want to pull very easily.  I ended up chopping some of it.  Maybe to 200 next time instead of 195.



Chucks are indeed tricky and the only way to really tell they're done is with the fork test.  If you can stick a fork in the center and twist it with very little resistance then it's done.  I normally shoot for 200-205* internal temp range and then let rest for at least 2 hours foiled in a cooler.  

Looked very good to me even if it didn't pull easy!  Good job!![/quote:3j1933qq]

Alright, I will do that test next time.  There will be a next time.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 22, 2006)

Smokin' U said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3cuh1si5][quote="Smokin' U":3cuh1si5]
> I liked the flavor, but it just didn't want to pull very easily.  I ended up chopping some of it.  Maybe to 200 next time instead of 195.



Chucks are indeed tricky and the only way to really tell they're done is with the fork test.  If you can stick a fork in the center and twist it with very little resistance then it's done.  I normally shoot for 200-205* internal temp range and then let rest for at least 2 hours foiled in a cooler.  

Looked very good to me even if it didn't pull easy!  Good job!![/quote:3cuh1si5]

Alright, I will do that test next time.  There will be a next time.[/quote:3cuh1si5]

The flavor from the chuck is just incredible IMO.  The first couple I did I had to chop like you did, but they still tasted awfully good!!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Oct 22, 2006)

I usually foil the chucks at 165 to 170 then keep 'em on till they get to 200. Your chucks look really good. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Oct 22, 2006)

I foil at 160, off the smoker a 200, rest for at least 1 hour prefer 2 in a cooler wrapped in towels.
I also put several slits in the beef and stuff with pickled hot peppers
and  fresh crushed garlic. Just for a little extra flavour.

Cheers


----------



## Finney (Oct 22, 2006)

I love chucky......


----------



## john pen (Oct 23, 2006)

They're on sale here this week...heading out to grab a couple...Fijita time !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, chuckies are on my "everytime I find them on sale" list now.  Love the flavor.


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 23, 2006)

I got these buy one get one free.  Heard the big bird has them on sale this week.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 23, 2006)

Picked up to gorgeous chuck roasts from Sam's today, total weight 9.8lbs., USDA Choice, nice marbling. Didn't get as lucky on the price though...$2..48/lb.

going on the WSM either tomorrow night or Wednesday..probably tomorrow.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Picked up to gorgeous chuck roasts from Sam's today, total weight 9.8lbs., USDA Choice, nice marbling. Didn't get as lucky on the price though...$2..48/lb.
> 
> going on the WSM either tomorrow night or Wednesday..probably tomorrow.



Bruce, Ummm..... It appears that you've neglected to mention what you will put on them in the terms of preperation and seasoning. Just wanted to bring this to your attention to save you from further questioning in the thread.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 23, 2006)

Bruce, how you gonna prep that chuck?  Any special seasonings?


----------



## Smokin' U (Oct 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bruce, how you gonna prep that chuck?  Any special seasonings?



Too quick for me.


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 23, 2006)

I had trouble with my last couple when the time came to pull them. I wound up slicing them up. It is all good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Bruce, have you ever tried Wolfe Rub, Finney Rub #1 or even McCormacks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The McCormacks is the best!


----------



## Finney (Oct 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Bruce, have you ever tried Wolfe Rub, Finney Rub #1 or even McCormacks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It must be.... it's store bought.  :roll:


----------

